
Show HN: Canvas and ES6 Tower Building Game. HTML5 Mobile and PC - iamkun
https://github.com/bmqb/tower_game
======
JanaeFF
Cool! love this cute game

~~~
iamkun
thx

------
BigBX
nice design

